# Makeup We Once Wore...



## MACForME (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone..

We were talking about this at work recently.. Some of us brought up some makeup that we wore in junior high or high school, or brands  long discontinued, but at the time, we thought so cool..

I can't remember the name, but there are a few things that come to mind...

1- There was a brand, drugstore of course, that sold round pans that you could mix and match, they made one color called Tiger Lily, it was a bright orange, and i loved it..

2- I think it was Aziza that made it, but it was one shadow, in a rectangular shaped compact, it looked like it was 3 different colors, broken up and mashed together, the idea, if i remember was with one swipe, you got lid, crease and highlight all at once.. The brownish one had white particles, blue and brown.. it almost reminds me of mica...

3- I loved Haalsa  and Ginza shampoos.. does anyone remember those?

4- Good old Max Factor PanCake Makeup in a stick! Whoa!! Thats a long time ago!

5- Those big fat bright Bonne' Bell lipbalms, lip balms that came in the small tins with the sliding lids..and of course, the ever favorite, ever sticky came in a glass roll on.. Kissing Potion!



What do you remember?


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 11, 2009)

I pretty much wore Cover Girl everything in high school. I'd probably still be wearing cover girl now if a) I hadn't tried to run away from animal testing/animal cruelty and b) they hadn't changed my foundation shade.

I wore (and still wear) Lipsmackers lip gloss.


----------



## MACForME (Sep 11, 2009)

Oooh, LipSmackers! thats been around a long time too!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 11, 2009)

Lipsmackers... The two-coloured ones... that brings back memories


----------



## jmgjwd (Sep 11, 2009)

there was a brand called 'Stagelight' in the 80's I'd only see at Macy's that had the most awesome bright colors...anyone remember this one?

Woolworths also sold these pigments called 'luv bug' (which I still save for nostalgia but don't use) in the little twist jars that you now get Mac samples in

I remember Haalsa and also Silkience (sp?), Gee, your hair smells terrific, Aquanet and Aerolaq hairsprays and when Balsam conditioner

They still make the lip balms with the tins (have forgotten the name but saw an advertisement for them in an article about "older" makeup)  They had flavors like sour apple and watermelon


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 11, 2009)

There used to be a brand my best friend and I liked when I was in 8th grade or so at Albertson's grocery store. She lived less than a block away and we'd hit Albertson's almost every Friday night for hours looking at the makeup and if we had money, we'd buy stuff and hide it b/c we weren't supposed to be wearing any yet.

The one brand I liked alot that I don't see now was called (I think) Clarion. They had alot of pretty colors and I remember getting this one e/s that was a pale pale green and it had a gray with it. I also got this teal blue e/l and I absolutely loved it. I ended up getting that e/l in gray and a grayish blue too.

I also remember of course wearing Cover Girl and I had a school dance where I wore this really pretty silvery blue silk top with a black skirt and my mom came home from work and presented me with this matching shimmery e/s from Cover Girl. Sterling Blue I think it was called and up until a few years ago, I used to still see that same color at the store. I was in LOVE with that color. It was my first "official" e/s since she didn't know about the others I had hidden! Good times!


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 11, 2009)

I was big into nail polish in hight school(10 years later and not much changed ) - i hadevery color that Revlon Street Wear line made - its was a lot like the orignal Urban Decay and Hard Candy colors like camo greens and odd shades or purple 
I didn't wear much make up until after high school but I have my nails freshly painted almost every day - i still do that today


----------



## n_c (Sep 11, 2009)

In high school I used to wear this really dark lipstick from Wet n Wild. Actually, all the girls did


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 11, 2009)

In the 90s I used to wear bright red Wet and Wild lipstick.  it was so bright that it becaome my signature look.  If i didnt have it on people thought i was sick or something was wrong.  ha ha

I also used to neon orange Fashion Fair lipstick.  yucky.  What was I thinking.


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_In high school I used to wear this really dark lipstick from Wet n Wild. Actually, all the girls did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Oh god I totally forgot about , I had the dark wet and wild lip stick too but was never brave enough to wear it  and of course you had to have the bright white eye liner also by wet n' wild to wear on your eyes to cordinate


----------



## MACForME (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_There used to be a brand my best friend and I liked when I was in 8th grade or so at Albertson's grocery store. She lived less than a block away and we'd hit Albertson's almost every Friday night for hours looking at the makeup and if we had money, we'd buy stuff and hide it b/c we weren't supposed to be wearing any yet.

The one brand I liked alot that I don't see now was called (I think) Clarion. They had alot of pretty colors and I remember getting this one e/s that was a pale pale green and it had a gray with it. I also got this teal blue e/l and I absolutely loved it. I ended up getting that e/l in gray and a grayish blue too.

I also remember of course wearing Cover Girl and I had a school dance where I wore this really pretty silvery blue silk top with a black skirt and my mom came home from work and presented me with this matching shimmery e/s from Cover Girl. Sterling Blue I think it was called and up until a few years ago, I used to still see that same color at the store. I was in LOVE with that color. It was my first "official" e/s since she didn't know about the others I had hidden! Good times!_

 
OMG!! CLARION!! I totally forgot about that!!


----------



## MACForME (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmgjwd* 

 
_there was a brand called 'Stagelight' in the 80's I'd only see at Macy's that had the most awesome bright colors...anyone remember this one?

Woolworths also sold these pigments called 'luv bug' (which I still save for nostalgia but don't use) in the little twist jars that you now get Mac samples in

I remember Haalsa and also Silkience (sp?), Gee, your hair smells terrific, Aquanet and Aerolaq hairsprays and when Balsam conditioner

They still make the lip balms with the tins (have forgotten the name but saw an advertisement for them in an article about "older" makeup)  They had flavors like sour apple and watermelon_

 
Oh sure I remember StageLight! Later on, the "Beauty Supply Stores" carried it.. I used that before I used MAC!! I remember the small little display in the back of the supply store. I always thought it was so high end!!

Luv bug.. wow! I remember trying makeup on at Woolworths AND McCrory's! Oh wait, how about TICKLE deodorant!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 12, 2009)

I LOVED the Bonne Bell lip products and used them all. haha!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 12, 2009)

I use to wear cover girl and revlon. There was a lip liner espresso I think it was a dark brownish reddish color, we use to line our lip and put chapstick on that was our dark lips. Too funny now that I think about it.


----------



## sinergy (Sep 12, 2009)

i had a wet n wild lippy too was it 508? lol somethn like that. and i had black berry from revlon and i think it was spice from loreal. dark dark colors! also me and my sis thought we were so cool when revlon came out with a green purple blue line matching shadows and eyeliners and most were too scared to wear then!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2009)

I wore a dual ended eye pencil from Maybelline everyday in high school.  One side was matte light blue and the other side was a frosted light blue.  I would wear it by itself as a liner everyday.  No other eye shadow or anything.  I wish I could go back to my former self and throw that liner away!! 

I also loved Revlon's Stree Wear line.  They had some great stuff.  I also loved Cover Girl's crackle nail polish.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 12, 2009)

No-name makeup. I'd go to the flea market and there would always be a stand or two with no name products. I'd stock up on compacts that would have a ton of different colored eyeshadows in them!

Also while at the flea market, I could never leave without some Starry Lip Glow!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 12, 2009)

I wore these frosted teal and aqua green eyeliners from Wet 'n' Wild.  Oh, and that mood lipstick that no matter what color I bought always turned bright pink.  I also loved Wet 'n' Wild nail polishes.  My mom let me start wearing polish at age 8 and Wet 'n' Wild's were the cheapest and had the best colors, chockful of glitter!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was big on painting my nails using red Revlon polish a lot. I ALWAYS had to have them painted. My makeup was Covergirl--and a really bad brown blush from Almay.


----------



## n_c (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_i* had a wet n wild lippy too was it 508?* lol somethn like that._

 

If that one is a dark burgundy color, then yeah must be it. I must of went thru tons of them during 8th and 9th grade.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I wore a dual ended eye pencil from Maybelline everyday in high school.  One side was matte light blue and the other side was a frosted light blue.  I would wear it by itself as a liner everyday.  No other eye shadow or anything.  I wish I could go back to my former self and throw that liner away!! 

I also loved Revlon's Stree Wear line.  They had some great stuff.  I also loved Cover Girl's crackle nail polish._

 
I keep thinking about CG's crackle polish!  I remember seeing it in the stores when I was in.. 7th or 8th grade? (Maybe high school...can't quite remember.)  It came out around Hallowe'en one year and I thought it was the coolest thing. I think it was the one thing I regret never trying.


----------



## Rita Baumann (Sep 12, 2009)

You were cool in the 80's if you wore wet and wild crayon colors, used blue mascara, and applied your blush in the contour area. lol.  I had everything wet 'n wild.  My mom had to "make" me go to the department store to get my foundation.  Back then, we thought department store makeup was for "old" people.  Looking back, my mom was cool - she never forbid me from wearing makeup - she only wanted me to care for my skin.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 12, 2009)

I remember some of my first makeup being from a drugstore brand called Constance Carrol. One of the first things was a clear mascara. Only problem is I had, and still have, blond almost invisible eyelashes, so it really didn't do anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My mom got me a Clinique powder compact, but I used so much of it that I ran out in like a month. After 2 or 3 of those I realized I needed to familiarize myself with actual foundation, instead of wearing tons of powder.

And I used the L'Oreal Quick Stick foundation when stick foundation was the big thing. I actually really liked that concept, so I went looking for something similar a few years ago and the only company that still makes a stick foundation is apparently MAC, and I hate to say it, but I really liked the L'Oreal one a lot more.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 12, 2009)

Constance Carroll (sp?) was a big one and to this day I still use their pencils as they give me a really straight line on the water line (that's not what it's called but I can't remember the right word at the mo).

I remember I used to get through so much Lipcote, I'd be buying a new bottle about once every 2 weeks and it was during the phase of really dark lipliner and gloss so it's not like I even looked decent. 

Then at my school there was the gunmetal eyeshadow phase which everyone went through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I got some cheapo shadow from an own brand company and used that, thinking I was the shit. 

Blue eyeshadow by Rimmel was also a big thing, if you didn't have that in your pencil case, you were nobody.


----------



## dollypink (Sep 12, 2009)

In the UK, it was all about Boots 17 & Rimmel when I was a youngster! Or occasionally covergirl when they'd give away a mascara with Just Seventeen magazine or something.


----------



## Fairybelle (Sep 12, 2009)

Revlon lipsticks in Toast of New York or Blackberry, Naturistics makeup (Natural Glow Makeup)-- since it appeared to be 'natural' during that first 'eco' craze, Maybelline Great Lash Mascara (honestly, I just liked the color of the tube), and Revlon Colorstay Makeup (yuck!).


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 12, 2009)

How could I forget that one lipstick every girl had, HEATHER SHIMMER!

I wonder if Rimmel are ever going to bring it back, I still have my original empty container for it.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm going to go back even farther (OMG, the 70's!!!!!):

Max Factor Pure Magic line

Max Factor also had another line that was for younger women - I think the name of the line was 'Maxi'

Aziza

L'Oreal shadows that had a fingertip applicator sponge thingie - very weird

Merle Norman (I'm from the South - yes, it's still around today, but where I grew up this was the place to go)

The ORIGINAL Herbal Essence shampoo (I still have one bottle left - the smell is amazing)

Nestle Wave Set


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 12, 2009)

One of the most interesting things with this thread is that we represent so many different age groups - some of us started wearing makeup in the 70's, some in the 80's and some in the 90's. It's fun to see what was "in" during all these little points in time.

Also: realizing that I've been wearing makeup for 10+ years makes me feel old. In my head I'm still 17.


----------



## kathyp (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_In high school I used to wear this really dark lipstick from Wet n Wild. Actually, all the girls did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Was it called Razzle Dazzle? It was a dark, purple-plum, but kind of sheer if you applied it with a light hand. I think I may have a tube around somewhere, for nostalgia.

Does anyone remember Maybelline's Shine Free line? Not just the foundation, but the tiny tubes of lipstick and tiny bottles of nail polish? And Baby Lash? That was the best, softest mascara ever.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 12, 2009)

I wore very dark (almost goth) makeup throughout high school. I use to wear this Anabelle kohl liner and smudge it and put black e/s on top. I still use the Anabelle pencil btw and I think the black e/s was also from Anabelle. I wore Cover Girl Mascara and no blush. I didn't get into wearing a blush until I was 19, lol! Oh, and I also had the Max Factor stick foundation...I used it mostly as concealer though.

For my lips I used to keep them bare or if I was going out I wore this dark lipstick which I think was from WnW. I don't know why I was sooo into anything dark back then, even my clothes were mostly black :/ I'm a lot more diverse now, lol!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I wore a dual ended eye pencil from Maybelline everyday in high school.  One side was matte light blue and the other side was a frosted light blue.  I would wear it by itself as a liner everyday.  No other eye shadow or anything.  I wish I could go back to my former self and throw that liner away!! 

I also loved Revlon's Stree Wear line.  They had some great stuff.  I also loved Cover Girl's crackle nail polish._

 
I loved Revlon's Street Wear line!  The dual-ended liners were awesome!


----------



## jmgjwd (Sep 12, 2009)

i loved the Maybelline 'shine free' line!! They also had an amazing eyeshadow base in a burgundy and white tube (still have it) that blows away UDPP!!  I also remember they had a mascara that had a dial on the bottom that you'd turn to control the amount of mascara on the brush (and no, their mascaras didn't work that well even back then...sorry to those who like them!)..yikes, just realized i've been wearing makeup almost 30 yrs!! It's amazing that the drugstore brands still have the same products they sold when I was a kid!

I also loved that Revlon used to make round refill single eyeshadows that would fit in a black pallete with a white plastic lift up tray to hold 3 shadows..one color (starry night taupe, I think) that was beautiful!


----------



## EdenBunny (Sep 12, 2009)

When I started wearing makeup I used Rimmel mascara and kajal pencil (a ton of it!), Maybelline and L'oreal nail lavender polish, a cheap foundation way too dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and pink Labello lip balm! 
Seems like it was a long time ago but this was only 6 years ago...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh man I loved Revlon Streetwear! I had the nail polishes, dual-ended pencils, lipsticks, you name it. My fave were 2 of the lipsticks though, as I actually used them up... one was a purple color, called Jelly IIRC, and the other was a blue-ish purple. Makes me cringe now to think I wore these, but I thought I was cool back then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also wore some bright colored L'oreal e/s. Before they re-formulated to the chalky mess they have now, their shadows were soft and pigmented. One in particular that I loved was YELLOW... I'd pile that crap on all day, and I didn't wear liner or mascara. *dies*


----------



## MACForME (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Revlon lipsticks in Toast of New York or Blackberry, Naturistics makeup (Natural Glow Makeup)-- since it appeared to be 'natural' during that first 'eco' craze, Maybelline Great Lash Mascara (honestly, I just liked the color of the tube), and Revlon Colorstay Makeup (yuck!)._

 
oh-my-god!!

Do i remember Toast of New York.. EVERYONE had to have that! WOW! L'Oreal had a pink duochrome-y color, Seashell I think? but everyone wore THAT too..

I remember Street Wear! LOL!!

How about those massive palettes from Ultima II?

anyone got a bottle of STIF STUFF hairspray laying around???

going to Merle Norman in the Mall was a big deal when i was in High School (ok folks, I graduated in '87) 

mood lipstick was always orange on me for some reason..

Black Kajal eyeliner and some ugly purple blush from Wet N Wild..

Here is the challenge of the century.. who remembers those liner pencils, they were red, about 6 inches in length and you had to warm them up with a match or lighter before you could actually USE them.. How many of you didn't wait long enough and ended up with slight burn and a blob of liner on your eye..(yeah, i did that)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, high school wasn't too long ago, but I has so many lipsmackers in almost every flavor! I also had those cheapo makeup kits with the chalkiest eyeshadows and the roughest pencils, but I thought they were the shit.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Here is the challenge of the century.. who remembers those liner pencils, they were red, about 6 inches in length and you had to warm them up with a match or lighter before you could actually USE them.. How many of you didn't wait long enough and ended up with slight burn and a blob of liner on your eye..(yeah, i did that)_

 
Weren't those by Maybelline?


----------



## Flaminbird (Sep 12, 2009)

I had to have Kissing Potion when I was like 11 and it came in all these great flavors. Coca Cola was my favorite. We're talking about the early 80's and late 70's with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I got older I used Aziza too and I remember this one look was turquoise, pink and yellow in there add and in the outer corner the colors were in three slants. I did that look all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



this is what I had but it's not the original

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/verm...id=250&hei=335

And something similar

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1360/...pgv=1200975779


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Hi Everyone..

We were talking about this at work recently.. Some of us brought up some makeup that we wore in junior high or high school, or brands  long discontinued, but at the time, we thought so cool..

I can't remember the name, but there are a few things that come to mind...

1- There was a brand, drugstore of course, that sold round pans that you could mix and match, they made one color called Tiger Lily, it was a bright orange, and i loved it..

2- I think it was Aziza that made it, but it was one shadow, in a rectangular shaped compact, it looked like it was 3 different colors, broken up and mashed together, the idea, if i remember was with one swipe, you got lid, crease and highlight all at once.. The brownish one had white particles, blue and brown.. it almost reminds me of mica...

3- I loved Haalsa  and Ginza shampoos.. does anyone remember those?

4- Good old Max Factor PanCake Makeup in a stick! Whoa!! Thats a long time ago!

5- Those big fat bright Bonne' Bell lipbalms, lip balms that came in the small tins with the sliding lids..and of course, the ever favorite, ever sticky came in a glass roll on.. Kissing Potion!



What do you remember?_

 
OMG, I remember the Haalsa shampoos. My mom and I used the Haalsa Highlights for dark hair and it smelled SO SO SO good. I also remember she used the chamomile one on my sisters b/c they had lighter hair. Wow, that was a trip back!! I wish they still made that!


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 12, 2009)

lol I remember this blue lipstick that would go on pink! And the infamous mascara in the pink and green tube.

oh, and i'd like to forget the black lipliner ...ugh


----------



## User38 (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmgjwd* 

 
_there was a brand called 'Stagelight' in the 80's I'd only see at Macy's that had the most awesome bright colors...anyone remember this one?

Woolworths also sold these pigments called 'luv bug' (which I still save for nostalgia but don't use) in the little twist jars that you now get Mac samples in

I remember Haalsa and also Silkience (sp?), Gee, your hair smells terrific, Aquanet and Aerolaq hairsprays and when Balsam conditioner

They still make the lip balms with the tins (have forgotten the name but saw an advertisement for them in an article about "older" makeup) They had flavors like sour apple and watermelon_

 

Amazing that some of these products are still around..lol.

I was a Stagelight Fiend.. most of their stuff was so far advanced I think and I have heard this too, that Frank Toscan got lots of ideas for MAC from them.  Too bad they went under... I remember their shadows.. whoa.. full of pigment.  They had the best kohl penciles (I still have one which was a silvery blue for the inside of the eye -- I keep it for old times sakes!). They had a great brow fix which worked wonders to keep brows in shape and they had a fantastic sealant for cake eyeliner.. sigh


----------



## jmgjwd (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_oh-my-god!!

Do i remember Toast of New York.. EVERYONE had to have that! WOW! L'Oreal had a pink duochrome-y color, Seashell I think? but everyone wore THAT too..

I remember Street Wear! LOL!!

How about those massive palettes from Ultima II?

anyone got a bottle of STIF STUFF hairspray laying around???

going to Merle Norman in the Mall was a big deal when i was in High School (ok folks, I graduated in '87) 

mood lipstick was always orange on me for some reason..

Black Kajal eyeliner and some ugly purple blush from Wet N Wild..

Here is the challenge of the century.. who remembers those liner pencils, they were red, about 6 inches in length and you had to warm them up with a match or lighter before you could actually USE them.. How many of you didn't wait long enough and ended up with slight burn and a blob of liner on your eye..(yeah, i did that)_

 
Maybelline still makes these pencils


----------



## jmgjwd (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Amazing that some of these products are still around..lol.

I was a Stagelight Fiend.. most of their stuff was so far advanced I think and I have heard this too, that Frank Toscan got lots of ideas for MAC from them.  Too bad they went under... I remember their shadows.. whoa.. full of pigment.  They had the best kohl penciles (I still have one which was a silvery blue for the inside of the eye -- I keep it for old times sakes!). They had a great brow fix which worked wonders to keep brows in shape and they had a fantastic sealant for cake eyeliner.. sigh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Alright, I had to look it up...they STILL have stagelight cosmetics (stagelightmakeup.com)!!! I wonder if they are still any good...the website is a bit annoying though


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 13, 2009)

One product I wish they still made was L'oreal 'On-The-Loose' Shimmering Powder. Did anyone love them as much as I did??






They had the *prettiest* shades! And they were so smooth and pigmented.. I still have about 4 or 5 of them. But the one I totally loved (Beauty Queen) spilled in an old purse and I ran out of the residue in the jar as well.. OMG it was the prettiest e/s. Like equal parts gold and like an amethyst purple very similar to Creme de Violet. I'm dying to get my hands on it again because I can't find anything that gorgeous, but it's long discontinued and hard to find on ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i found the color descriptions on this website. 
Suze's stuff |


----------



## jennifer. (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Here is the challenge of the century.. who remembers those liner pencils, they were red, about 6 inches in length and you had to warm them up with a match or lighter before you could actually USE them.. How many of you didn't wait long enough and ended up with slight burn and a blob of liner on your eye..(yeah, i did that)_

 
haha i think i still keep an ancient (half of) one of these in my current makeup bag that i carry with me.   you know...just in case i need it!  maybelline still makes them & i think the reason we all used a lighter to warm them up was because everyone (including me) failed to realize that they're eyebrow pencils, not eyeliner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's why they don't work so good as an eyeliner unless you take a lighter to it.


----------



## mdjmsj (Sep 14, 2009)

When I was in JR High, I used to wear those Maybelline Rollerball shadows-I'd wear them from the lid to crease, I can't remember if I was wacky enough to put them below the brow...I had lime green, pastel pink and baby blue. I also wore tons of mascara and didn't mind when it smudged on the bottom because I thought it looked like eyeliner! How far I've come...


----------



## MACForME (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_When I was in JR High, I used to wear those Maybelline Rollerball shadows-I'd wear them from the lid to crease, I can't remember if I was wacky enough to put them below the brow...I had lime green, pastel pink and baby blue. I also wore tons of mascara and didn't mind when it smudged on the bottom because I thought it looked like eyeliner! How far I've come..._

 

Wow.. do i remember something like that.. Very VERY frosty INDEED!!


----------



## MACForME (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_haha i think i still keep an ancient (half of) one of these in my current makeup bag that i carry with me.   you know...just in case i need it!  maybelline still makes them & i think the reason we all used a lighter to warm them up was because everyone (including me) failed to realize that they're eyebrow pencils, not eyeliner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's why they don't work so good as an eyeliner unless you take a lighter to it._

 

LOL! HI-5!
Yes!  YES! YES!

I guess no one remembers that eyeshadow that was supposed to be all-in-one, highliter, crease, lid, huh?

i wish I could remember the name of that damn thing..


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_How could I forget that one lipstick every girl had, HEATHER SHIMMER!

I wonder if Rimmel are ever going to bring it back, I still have my original empty container for it._

 
i swear they still do it hun, i work in boots and im sure ive seen it 
i'll check when im at work thursday!
X

edit:its on the boots website, they still do it!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i swear they still do it hun, i work in boots and im sure ive seen it 
i'll check when im at work thursday!
X

edit:its on the boots website, they still do it!_

 





 I must go check this out! I can't believe I used to think I looked the shit wearing this.  Everyone looked like a fool, we used to layer it on like no man's business.  There is a photograph of my class on a trip to The Globe Theatre and we all look like aliens with frosty lips and bright blue eyeshadow on.  "Good times"


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 15, 2009)

white eyeliner.

I had some ridiculous silver wet and wild lipstick that i remember.
Dr Pepper lipsmackers
Blueberry pie Bonbell chapstick


----------



## MACForME (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_white eyeliner.

I had some ridiculous silver wet and wild lipstick that i remember.
Dr Pepper lipsmackers
Blueberry pie Bonbell chapstick_

 
YESSS!!!

You know what else i though of? there was this stuff, I think it was bronzer, that came is these "terra cotta" looking "pots" with loose powder inside, that stuff got EVERYWHERE..they were AWFUL! 
I just can't remember the name of them!


----------



## user79 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_How about those massive palettes from Ultima II?_

 
omg I was just trying to remember the name of this brand!! Thanks for jogging my memory. I think my first actual lipstick was some really red-brown shade from Ultima that I wore in 1994 or so. I thought I was so cool. Oh god!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are they still around? I remember they were sold in drugstores in the early 90s and it was very "in", I think now it's rather hard to find but I just saw they are still sold on Amazon! wtf


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_YESSS!!!

You know what else i though of? there was this stuff, I think it was bronzer, that came is these "terra cotta" looking "pots" with loose powder inside, that stuff got EVERYWHERE..they were AWFUL! 
I just can't remember the name of them!_

 
I remember these! Was the lid like a goldy colour? I was about 10 I think when they came out and all the woman in my family had this.  My mum still has hers on her dressing table.  I remember hers was from Avon.

I'm going to try and find a pic


----------



## jmgjwd (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_YESSS!!!

You know what else i though of? there was this stuff, I think it was bronzer, that came is these "terra cotta" looking "pots" with loose powder inside, that stuff got EVERYWHERE..they were AWFUL! 
I just can't remember the name of them!_

 
I believe it was called Rubiglo....Harmons used to sell it I think I saw it not too long ago

I still have one of the Ultima II palettes as they had the most beautiful taupe shadow (there were about 4 palettes and lipsticks with the set)--another one I don't use---I also have a lipstick that was my favorite and work for my HS (in 1988) from Ultima called Ripe Sienna Plum


----------



## Shypo (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_One product I wish they still made was L'oreal 'On-The-Loose' Shimmering Powder. Did anyone love them as much as I did??






They had the *prettiest* shades! And they were so smooth and pigmented.. I still have about 4 or 5 of them. But the one I totally loved (Beauty Queen) spilled in an old purse and I ran out of the residue in the jar as well.. OMG it was the prettiest e/s. Like equal parts gold and like an amethyst purple very similar to Creme de Violet. I'm dying to get my hands on it again because I can't find anything that gorgeous, but it's long discontinued and hard to find on ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i found the color descriptions on this website. 
Suze's stuff |_

 
Yes - I still have this!!  It IS a beautiful color!!!  I had a couple of other ones......alas, I haven't used it in quite some time based on the collection of MAC and MAD Minerals I've amassed, but thank you for the reminder!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Sep 16, 2009)

it was the 80's and KISSING POTION was king!  i loved that stuff.  had it in so many flavors.  and now that i think back, it was such a dumb product...it was this goo like lip gloss that you rolled on to your lips (packaging was a mini version of a deodorant roll-on) and it was in glass packaging (which is not the safest for kids)...but i LUUUUVED kissing potion!  

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great thread!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 16, 2009)

Being in Australia I don't think this brand was ever in the US but my aussie counterparts will know it but all through the 90's I wore Australis and nearly everything I had was brown from e/s to lippy to nail polish to everything!! 

Another brand we had here was Red Earth and I loved their loose dusts. I actually thought a white glittery dust all over my eyes with my brown lippy looked fabulous for school! I was so deluded


----------



## widdershins (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_lol I remember this blue lipstick that would go on pink! And the infamous mascara in the pink and green tube.

oh, and i'd like to forget the black lipliner ...ugh_

 

I remember that blue lipstick! I was so impressed at how it turned into shocking pink.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 17, 2009)

some cheap almay quad that had 3 or 4 colors. i kept them in my backpack so i could retouch at school. it literally took me 2 seconds to put on my makeup in the morning cuz i would just swipe and swipe and be done. okay maybe like 4 seconds cuz i did my eyeliner too. i used some drug store loreal eyeliner i believe that would smudge and run. keep in mind i didn't know what a primer or base was.


----------



## MACForME (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_it was the 80's and KISSING POTION was king!  i loved that stuff.  had it in so many flavors.  and now that i think back, it was such a dumb product...it was this goo like lip gloss that you rolled on to your lips (packaging was a mini version of a deodorant roll-on) and it was in glass packaging (which is not the safest for kids)...but i LUUUUVED kissing potion!  

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





great thread!_

 
LOL.. that stuff always got so sticky and if you left it in your purse, the cap collected every micro speck of dust, dirt, whatever.. YUCK.. 

LOL! Rubiglo! Right! 

I remember the silly jokes about "Gee, Your Hair Smells Terrific" shampoos..


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2009)

man... this is such a fun thred!

when i was about 13 me and my friends would go to 'bob and pats' in town which was a hardware store that sold make up (randomly!) and we bought lots of Clarion stuff! and constance clarrol. the best was this bright yellow lipstick that i bought for £1 that went bright pink on my lips - like girl about town bright! 

for eyeshadow i had a compact in the shape of a sea shell that my mum bought me from argos. my fave shades to wear were a dark brown on my outer lid and a bright green on the inner lid!

i'd wear avons concealer stick all over my face as foundation. and use talc powder to set it!!! i cringe just thinking about it!

i also stole the black face paint stick from my brothers face paint kit so that i could do black eyes - all over the lid and under i used this bloody face paint on!

then when i got to the age of about 15-16 i went up in the world and got into maybelline! i think sarah michelle gellar was the face of them at the time which i why i bought maybelline everything!  my fave item was a lip pencil in the colour mocha that you could use as a lip colour and liner in 1! and i still have one in my make up drawer! as well as a foundation, powder and concealer in 1 chubby stick thing. they also brought out the cream eyeshadows that had a cooling sensation when you put them on! and of course the roller ball ones which were a horrible shimmery mess!

as far as lips went it was dark brown all the way! i had a maybelline one in a thin tube (a bit like a mattene tube) that was a very dark brown with hint of purple! i had a l'oreal one in a gold tube that was the colour of milk chocolate! 

i also loved lipsmackers and my faves were a marshmellow one and grape one!

oh and of course i owned rimmels heather shimmer and coffee shimmer lipsticks!

from the boots 17 range i bought a lipstick in bon bon which they still make now and a gloss called in the nude - also still made now!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 19, 2009)

i used to wear glow in the dark glitter wet n wild lipstick...and orange omg why! And in middle school i seriously had no idea wtf i was doing so I would cake on the palest powder to cover my acne..I didnt even use concealor just powder in the lightest shade omg thinking about this seriously makes me embarassed!!


----------



## MK09 (Sep 26, 2009)

In the 80s my sister was a teenager in high school but i was only 6 or 7 but i can clearly remember always stealing her "Cherry" Kissing Potion Roll On lol


----------



## Flaminbird (Sep 26, 2009)

My fave of kissing potion was the coke flavor. I remember the e/s the OP talked about but I cant remember if it was Aziza or not. ANyone remember the nailpolish that was like a pen with a paint brush at the end?


----------



## minni4bebe (Sep 26, 2009)

omg, when I was 13 I wore dark brown eyeshadow all the way to my brows which were SUPER bushy. Then I would wear dark dark brown frosty wet & wild lipstick. Then I graduated to white eyeliner on the top lid only and black lipliner with clear gloss. LOl, omg what was I thinking? 

Oh and i would put on foundation, not wash my face and the next morning just put on more. same with mascara...NASTY!


----------



## MK09 (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_ ANyone remember the nailpolish that was like a pen with a paint brush at the end?_

 
I thought they were new? lol Ive only just started seeing them in the stores.Nicole by OPI i think does nail polish pens.Thats funny i though it was a completely new idea lol


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 28, 2009)

I used Jane makeup... some of which I still have in a box somewhere... from 1996 *eek*

I only used eyeliner and mascara back then, and usually some horrible shade of lipstick.  Yikes.  That girl back then would've never predicted me becoming a makeup addict!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 28, 2009)

In junior high school I always kept one of those huge bubble gum flavor Bonnie Bell Lip Smackers. In high school I always wore Clinique Blue Jade eyeliner with Fig blush and Black Honey lip gloss.


----------



## vesperholly (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_it was the 80's and KISSING POTION was king!  i loved that stuff.  had it in so many flavors.  and now that i think back, it was such a dumb product...it was this goo like lip gloss that you rolled on to your lips (packaging was a mini version of a deodorant roll-on) and it was in glass packaging (which is not the safest for kids)...but i LUUUUVED kissing potion!_

 
.... _HOLY CRAP_. I googled this and after seeing the photo, I totally remember this stuff!!! This is big, because I never remember anything!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh god, that little gold top, and the logo ... I can smell the sticky candy scent now. I had strawberry.

I'm trying to think of what I had in my Caboodle ... I had several matte mauvey Body Shop lipsticks, very 90s color. I actually still have one. Bless my mother for taking me to Clinique when I was 12 or 13, so I didn't have too much experience with total crap makeup. One vivid memory is using those green Cover Girl powder compacts. I wasn't that much into makeup, but enough so a reference to me putting on my foundation showed up in the yearbook editor's letter my senior year. I used to do my makeup before my 1st period AP english lit class in the yearbook office. Ha!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_When I was in JR High, I used to wear those Maybelline Rollerball shadows_

 
I definitely had those Maybelline rollerball shadows too, but I'm so moldy old that I wore them in college! I think I only threw mine out last year ...


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 28, 2009)

My local boots had urban decay when I was about 14, so that’s a good 9 years ago now – eek! During the 15-17 phase I saved up and constantly wore their lip pleather in Ashyxia – Hot bright bluely pink and a greeny blue super bright and frosty eye shadow. I also had the heather Shimmer rimmel lipstick – yum yum yum! I also would buy the brightest colours from stargazer and pile them on!


----------



## MK09 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I used Jane makeup... some of which I still have in a box somewhere... from 1996 *eek*

I only used eyeliner and mascara back then, and usually some horrible shade of lipstick. Yikes. That girl back then would've never predicted me becoming a makeup addict!!_

 

Haha thats funny lol I remember when JANE first came out.Wow im old


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MK09* 

 
_Haha thats funny lol I remember when JANE first came out.Wow im old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, I remember, too!  I also remember when the display at stores would have all sorts of pamphlets on how to apply makeup, and I would gather all of them up.  I was maybe 10 or 11... I thought Jane looked so cool and young, LOL.

I was surprised when I saw some at Walgreens a year or so ago, I had no idea that brand was still around.  They did have some nice stuff back in the day.  I should dig out my old, ancient eyeliner pencils and see if they're still any good.  I had a really nice shimmery pink one that I could probably put to use!


----------



## MK09 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Haha, I remember, too! I also remember when the display at stores would have all sorts of pamphlets on how to apply makeup, and I would gather all of them up. I was maybe 10 or 11... I thought Jane looked so cool and young, LOL.

I was surprised when I saw some at Walgreens a year or so ago, I had no idea that brand was still around. They did have some nice stuff back in the day. I should dig out my old, ancient eyeliner pencils and see if they're still any good. I had a really nice shimmery pink one that I could probably put to use!_

 

I think jane.'s selling point back then was nothing over $3.00 lol



Does anyone remember i think between 1997 and 1998 Cover Girl sold a Minty Green And Blue Lipsticks.They were sheer.I think the green may have been called mint jubilee or something like that.Anyone remember those? lol There was a month when those came out that those were my look, minty green sheer lipstick lol Thank god it was only a month long faze! But during that month i loved it i thought it looked hot lmao


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 28, 2009)

I remember that mint green stuff!  I never had any, but I remember ads and seeing it in stores.

Which jogs my memory about how I use to wear silver lipstick *lowers head in shame*

And yep, Jane was all like $2.97 back then.  Why I remember that, I have no idea.  Amazing what useless stuff one can remember, haha!


----------



## MK09 (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I remember that mint green stuff! I never had any, but I remember ads and seeing it in stores.

Which jogs my memory about how I use to wear silver lipstick *lowers head in shame*

And yep, Jane was all like $2.97 back then. Why I remember that, I have no idea. Amazing what useless stuff one can remember, haha!_

 

I bow my head in shame aswell lol I didnt do silver which is odd because i did probably ever other color.During my very experimental lip look month,the same minty green month.My lips were shades of mint green, smurf blue and opague white.Im laughing so hard right now just thinking of what i must have looked like.Thank god there are no blackmail photos of me looking like that lmao.

Oh but my worst makeup crime was a look which i wore for almost the whole end of the 90s,the dark lipliner,pale lips combo! I was never without my brownie colored lip liner and my pink CoverGirl LipSlick.Laugh, but you know alot of you rocked that look too lol In my defense though,my lip liner wasn't as severely obvious as most that wore the look.I did fade my liner into my lip plus my lipslick was more glossy.Where alot of girls wearing the look would at the time skip the lippies,just pale there lips with concealer and outline there lips with dark brown or black.I thought it was my "sexy lip look" lol What was i thinking! Very "Kim Mathers" ahhhh! lol Oh well you live you learn.



I still like the covergirl LipSlick though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine was so much better lol But you remember the l look haha


----------



## nursie (Oct 6, 2009)

i was a teen in the mid 80's, so i remember having:

all maybelline shine free stuff. my mom was cheap when it came to my makeup, so i'd have to wait for it to show up in the big lots store, so by then their 'shocking blue' mascara was all dried out (but i'd make it work!)

definately had the rollerball lip gloss gunk stuff. it kept drying out my lips, but i'd slick it on anyway.

bonne bell giant sized lip smacker in strawberry. the cap would come off in my purse and lint and hair would cover the end. of course i'd wipe it off with a tissue and use that sucker again.

aziza non pigmented eyeshadow pallettes.

i remember never having any eyeshadow brushes. i'd always use the little spongy applicators that came with eyeshadows. (i never use them now)

blue eyeshadow...all the time until i was 19. i never wear blue now.

and perfume. it all came from the drugstore. i had one that had a glass bird on top of it. and le jardin (i still kinda like that one!)


----------



## MK09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_and perfume. it all came from the drugstore. i had one that had a glass bird on top of it. and le jardin (i still kinda like that one!)_

 

I was a teenager in the 90s and my favorite perfume was Calvin Klein's - "ck one" i still love that perfume.Whenever i smell somebody wearing it it instantly brings me back to that time lol But whenever i couldn't afford "ck one" i wore "Vanilla Fields" by coty i think? Anyway it was a cheapy but smelled nice.And i think they actually still sell it lol



Vanilla Fields


----------



## tepa1974 (Oct 8, 2009)

My make up staples back then were Cover Girl "cover up", teal eye liner and either bright fuschia or dark burgundy lipsticks (all from WnW).  Yuk!


----------



## MACForME (Oct 8, 2009)

MK09 said:


> I was a teenager in the 90s and my favorite perfume was Calvin Klein's - "ck one" i still love that perfume.Whenever i smell somebody wearing it it instantly brings me back to that time lol But whenever i couldn't afford "ck one" i wore "Vanilla Fields" by coty i think? Anyway it was a cheapy but smelled nice.And i think they actually still sell it lol
> QUOTE]
> 
> I love CK One. and actually got CK SUmmer this year..
> ...


----------



## MK09 (Oct 8, 2009)

I love CK One. and actually got CK SUmmer this year.. 

LOL, remember "Designor Imposters"? UGH! Terrible!

Oh, and "Prince Matchabelli" perfume..[/quote]


HAHA thats funny i remember seeing the designer imposter's perfumes! And yeah i was really curious about CK summer but i never got around to testing it out.Is it nice? I dont remember the Prince Matchabelli though. But hey look at this little not so blast from the past lol


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 10, 2009)

lmfao funny thread. I use to wear chola make up. Swear to God!  I had the sharpie eyebrows. Maybelline Expert eyes eyeliner in Dark Brown and crazy darkish maroonish l/s I think every mexican girl goes thru this stage JK lol


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 10, 2009)

lmfao @ CK1 I remember that shit


----------



## MK09 (Oct 13, 2009)

I had the super super thin Pam Anderson eyebrows for awhile not because i was going for the look on purpose though.I had really full eyebrows and at 12 i got a hold of my first set of tweezers,grabbed my like 20x magnification mirror and ummm yeah i think you can guess the rest lol


----------

